# Aloris axa on a Logan 11”



## Low tech (Feb 27, 2018)

I have been thinking of getting an Aloris axa tool post and holders for my Logan 11” model 1955 . Does the Aloris work that much better than the lantern type holder that I am using now ? Thanks for your consideration .....Steve


----------



## Uncle Buck (Feb 27, 2018)

Night and day difference between the two. Once you have used a QC type tool post you will never return to a lantern. At least I have never again used my lantern tooling. The Aloris type post has more mass and rigidity than a lantern type providing for less chatter at the cutting tip and better finish. I could not afford an Aloris and had to settle for an import Phase II which I have been quite satisfied with.

I think you will be most pleased with the results if you decide to do this. For me it has been the one upgrade to my machine that instantly improved the quality of the material I turn on my lathe.


----------



## dlane (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi Steve, I have an Aloris axa set up on my SB 10L and works great, there are other less expensive units that people are happy with. Lantern holders have there place sometimes


----------



## Uncle Buck (Feb 27, 2018)

Agreed, they do. I would not get rid of my lantern post or tool holders either. I just have not needed to use them for anything since switching over.


----------



## Campfire (Feb 27, 2018)

Well from a newby here, I think the cheap model that I added to my 1947 10" Model 820 Logan was the best thing I've done so far. Besides replacing the head bearings.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 27, 2018)

+1 to all of the above.
QCTP is the way to go. And on an 11"er you'll wonder how you ever got by without one. 
Look at Shars, and All Industrial. Go with a wedge-type if budget allows.
AI has free shipping over $75.


----------



## rambin (Feb 28, 2018)

for tool holders all industrial is the cheapest ive found...  axa (250-101)  are like 13.95 on amazon.  for some reason the xl ones are quite a bit more and shipping isn't included....  I started out with a phase2 post and set of 5 holders....  but it seems you can never have enough holders!


----------



## ezduzit (Feb 28, 2018)

Have the Aloris axa toolpost and holder setup on my 12" Logan. Highly recommended. But very disappointed in my single Phase II holder, POS.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Feb 28, 2018)

middle.road said:


> +1 to all of the above.
> QCTP is the way to go. And on an 11"er you'll wonder how you ever got by without one.
> Look at Shars, and All Industrial. Go with a wedge-type if budget allows.
> AI has free shipping over $75.



Yes, excellent point! When I bought my QCTP I wanted a wedge, but could only afford a cheaper piston model. I knew the wedge was superior to the piston when I ordered the piston but sadly money was tight enough that I was lucky to get the cheaper piston, much less a wedge. I think things might have changed in the last few years with little cost difference from one to the other wedge VS piston. I would totally agree on getting a wedge type post if funds allow.  

With all that said I have not been disappointed with my piston type tool post in any way.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 28, 2018)

Uncle Buck said:


> Yes, excellent point! When I bought my QCTP I wanted a wedge, but could only afford a cheaper piston model. I knew the wedge was superior to the piston when I ordered the piston but sadly money was tight enough that I was lucky to get the cheaper piston, much less a wedge. I think things might have changed in the last few years with little cost difference from one to the other wedge VS piston. I would totally agree on getting a wedge type post if funds allow.
> 
> With all that said I have not been disappointed with my piston type tool post in any way.


A few years ago I believe that the price difference was a quite a bit.  I got lucky and scored a Dorian Wedge and an Aloris Piston at auction, kept the Dorian and peddled the Aloris on the 'Bay and it still brought in a good penny _and _it needed attention and TLC.
The Dorian is just about ready to migrate over to my Logan 210 here very shortly, just need to make another T-Nut for it. (famous last words...)


----------



## Buffalo21 (Feb 28, 2018)

I currently have a Dorian newer style wedge QCTP on my Jet lathe, that replaced an Aloris wedge QCTP. While I really like the Dorian, I never noticed any operational difference in either of the Dorian or Aloris, compared to the other. I later sold the Aloris., but could have, happily lived with either.


----------



## 100LL (Feb 28, 2018)

I put a Dorian AXA on my Rockwell 11" lathe.  Fits well.


----------



## Low tech (Mar 29, 2018)

I ended up getting an Aloris AXA tool post and holders for my Logan . Everyone was right about this being the way to go .
The rigidity is greatly improved over the lantern style tool post . I look forward to more projects with this improvement to my Logan . Thanks to everyone who replied to my initial post....Steve


----------



## middle.road (Mar 30, 2018)

Low tech said:


> I ended up getting an Aloris AXA tool post and holders for my Logan . Everyone was right about this being the way to go .
> The rigidity is greatly improved over the lantern style tool post . I look forward to more projects with this improvement to my Logan . Thanks to everyone who replied to my initial post....Steve


Difference is night & day for sure. Next comes the part where you start using more varied and different tooling and then have to order another half dozen holders.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 30, 2018)

Dan is correct.  You will probably find that you need several of the #1 (from Aloris's numbering system) or #101 or 250-101 (from Yuasa's original numbering system) Turning & Facing holders.  Or #2 or #102 Turning, Facing & Boring holders.  I think that I have around 14 of them, a couple of which don't have anything mounted in them at present.  You may also want a couple of the 101XL holders.  Where the standard 101/102 is made for 3/8" square and 1/2" diameter cutters and adapters and will just squeeze in 1/2" square, the XL suffix holders will hold 1/2" square and can just squeeze in 5/8" square and 3/4" diameter tooling and adapters.  For ready reference, the 100 Series are for AXA tool posts, the 200 for BXA and the 300 for CXA.

Some of the tooling that you might want to have only a quick-change away are things like a chamfering or beveling cutter, a grooving tool, etc.  Yoo can also buy or make things like a mount for a dial indicator, a ball turner, etc.  If you need in the course of a job to use a different tool and only have one tool holder to fit it in, you are hardly any better off than if you were using the lantern style holder.


----------



## middle.road (Mar 30, 2018)

wa5cab said:


> ....trimmed....  I think that I have around 14 of them, a couple of which don't have anything mounted in them at present.  You may also want a couple of the 101XL holders.  ....trimmed some more....



Whoa, hold on a minute! Would you care to explain how you have a 'couple' empties?


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 30, 2018)

I always try to keep a couple empties for special cuts that pop up, and then empty them immediately after use.  I have hundreds of HSS tools, and they do nothing for me while resting in a drawer.


----------

